# Occidental pocket caddy



## readykillowatt (Mar 25, 2016)

i have the 5053 and the pocket caddy from wireman.com both are okbut didnt really work for me as the still pulled my pants down


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I keep the 5053 on the dash for quick service calls


----------



## majorbrendan (Apr 26, 2012)

I have the 5053 and use it almost every day on service calls. I can grab a handful of the tools I need from my bag in the van, clip it on, and go. 
I find it's a great solution when wearing the belt and bags is overkill, but stuffing my pants pockets doesn't work either.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I also have the 5053 and use it every day. Love it.


----------



## DixieElectrician (Aug 24, 2015)

Appreciate the input. Sounds like I'll go for the 5053. Hope it's as good as the things I've been hearing


----------



## DixieElectrician (Aug 24, 2015)

What kind of strippers are those if you don't mind me asking???


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Crocs from rack a tiers
Romex strippers

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

I had a 5053, it is on a shelf somewhere. Nothing bad to say just didnt fit my tastes. 

Ended up using the greenlee leather 4 tool holder on my carhartt pounch.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

That's the thing - it's instead of a whole pouch on a belt. I rarely need so many tools only person. My hand tools bag is usually in the room I'm working in, or on a cart, so I only need the handful of tools on my actual person, and the occidental pocket is perfect. If I also need supplies, such as wire nuts or screws etc, those jus go in a lowes depot nail apron.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

lj973gm said:


> I had a 5053, it is on a shelf somewhere. Nothing bad to say just didnt fit my tastes.
> 
> Ended up using the greenlee leather 4 tool holder on my carhartt pounch.


Same set up here!! That is what I use daily. Works great, and cheap for the combo. I like the carhartt a lot better than the Klein one I just got rid of last week. Much better space in the pockets, and the hammer holders are perfect for my roto split


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

Jay82304 said:


> Same set up here!! That is what I use daily. Works great, and cheap for the combo. I like the carhartt a lot better than the Klein one I just got rid of last week. Much better space in the pockets, and the hammer holders are perfect for my roto split


Agreed on the Klein apron being a poor design. I do not have the largest hands, but was a struggle to find material in them. Personally cut off the loops


----------

